# Show help?



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

So I'm hoping to enter teddy into her first show this weekend (the show is end of march, online entries close Sunday I think) and I wondered if I could have some advise. 

Stupid question; do I need to be part of the ykc? Or can I just enter her with me handling her in normal groups? If I did want to join ykc (sounds quite good) could I still enter her breed groups? 

How do I pay for it if its online? Debit card? On the day? 

What would I need to take? Poo bags, food, water, crate? Normal lead collar, show lead, fold up chair? 

Do I need to take her papers with us? 

Any general advice would be great, it's so confusing! Thank you


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi!

You don't need to be a member of the YKC if you are just entering breed classes at a show...if I understood that question right?

How are you entering the show, through fossedata? If so, you can pay by card. If via post, you can pay by cheque. You need to pay with your entry before the entries close date. 

All the things you brought are good, you'll also need a pin or armband to attach your ring number to you. You'll get your number that in the ring at an open show. At a champ show you get it on your bench.

By food do you mean bait to keep your dog interested in the ring? 

I'd take money incase you want to buy lunch, or something from the stalls, and a catalogue with your details of entry in (what class, who else is entered ect)

If its a champ show, you might also want a benching chain and a bed, but dw about these for an open show.

You don't need your papers, you just put your dogs details on the entry form that's it.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

As dober said, you don't need to be a member of the YKC to enter into normal breed classes. But from 1st February, you have to be a member of the YKC to enter the YKC classes (ie YKC handling and YKC stakes). If you enter and are not a member, any wins won't count.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

thank you both  

yes that's what i meant about the ykc, i saw on a different shows rules about there being different classes for different aged people going all the way up to 24 so i was just making sure i didn't need to be a ykc member as i'm not 24. 

Is it a good thing to join? it says £15 a year and you get a magazine and tickets to dd and crufts? i didnt even know you could be over 18 ad be part of it. 

yes through fossedata, ill pay by card  

its an open show, is a material crate okay? i haven't bought one yet but i thought it might be lighter if in the future i ever need to travel to a show by train, luckily this one is close enough my mum is driving me  

thank you for the pin, i would never have thought of that. 

teddy still eats three meals a day and I'm not planning on going to two until she's 8 months so I was going to take her lunch with us as im not sure how long the show goes on for.

I do have some treats in my bag, but i don't usually use them when practising, should i?

ill pre order a catalogue, and yea i would have taken money just in case  

what does the varieties bit mean? there is 4 classes in this puppy bitch, puppy dog, minor puppy bitch, and minor puppy dog, can i enter her in that or is that for dogs that don't have a breed class? 

im planning on entering her in cocker, junior  

thank you so much for all your help  

im going to be so nervous, :crying:


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,
you can enter in the breed classes, and also the variety class,
how old is your dog, you can enter in the minor puppy up to 9mths and puppy up to 12mths.
if its your first show and theirs a novice class you could also enter in that.
good luck at the show, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Honeys mum said:


> Hi,
> you can enter in the breed classes, and also the variety class,
> how old is your dog, you can enter in the minor puppy up to 9mths and puppy up to 12mths.
> if its your first show and theirs a novice class you could also enter in that.
> good luck at the show, let us know how you get on.


Thank you 

Teddy will be 6 months and 3 days on the first day of the show so ill enter her in minor puppy bitch 

I don't thin tree is a novice class, but ill have another look 

Thank you, I don't mind how we do just want her to have a nice day, but I'm quite nervous that ill mess up! But should be fun 

Anther question what should I wear? 
I know what to do for her, have no idea what to do for myself lol

Thank you for your help x


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Wear something reasonably smart but comfortable, and ideally something that contrasts with the colour of your dog so they'll stand out against you - ie if Teddy's cream or white, wear dark trousers, and shoes that you can do plenty of standing around in! You'll probably want to wear a few layers too, as most of the time you end up getting up really early in cold weather, the halls aren't always heated that well and you'll probably end up taking her outside for a walk anyway. I normally wear something like flat ankle boots, skinny black jeans, a smart-ish top or jumper and my lightweight quilted Barbour jacket for warmth. 

Relax and enjoy it! The whole point of Open shows is that most people there are inexperienced, puppies aren't expected to be perfect and it's just all about you learning how to do it and what works best. Don't forget to take a brush to give her a once over before she goes in the ring, and don't be afraid to talk to people and meet other breeders and owners. Good luck!!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks  

We're all entered  

Junior cocker, minor puppy and special beginners  

Thanks for the brush tip ill remember that  
I need to buy some trousers though. 

I'm half excited, it's just the first one, I don't know what it's going to be like. 

It's the Gravesend and Medway towns canine society open show in Maidstone on march 24th if anyone else is going  



When/where do I find out the times of judging? I'm going to get there for the opening anyway but I would like to know the times


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

For the times, it will say on the schedule (which you can download from fossedata) something along the lines of 'Show opens 8.30. Breed judging from 9am' then in the proposed order of judging it will say something like

Ring 4- Dobermann - Husky - Rotweiller - Great Dane

This will mean that Rotweillers will be judged once all the Dobermanns and Huskies have been judged. It depends on the number of entries as to what time your breed will start. You need to be ready for your class in good time, so I normally wait ringside for at least the breed or two before at an open show. 

I've got to a show before where there were no entries for the first three breeds before us, and missed our class after a two hour drive. DOH!! :huh:

You can call the show secretary on the morning of the show and ask how many entries your breed/other breeds have. Then I tend to allow a couple of minutes for each dog then a couple more for BOB. Just a guesstimate tho!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Also soft crates are fine for open shows, I would clearly label it with your name and telephone number and I wouldn't leave your pup unattended in one.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm relatively new to showing, and take a crate because it's easier for me having two dogs, but I think I'd take one if I just had the one, there can be a lot of waiting around depending on the order of judging. I also take a chair because I'm knocking on and my knees get stiff!! I have a bag with grooming stuff, where I also put any schedules and catalogues I've picked up (if you're booking online you can buy a catalogue before hand and collect on the day), and I put my pack up in that bag as well if I'm taking one, I generally take a flask of hot coffee everywhere with me in any case (again, the getting old thing, it's nice to have a hot drink). Then I have a bag with towels just in case, if the show is outside you never know, or if they have an accident (which has happened to me) in the ring. You generally meet some lovely people at shows, who are more than happy to help out by holding the end of a lead while you're finishing grooming etc  

Good luck, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself once the nerves have settled down.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Charleigh said:


> yes that's what i meant about the ykc, i saw on a different shows rules about there being different classes for different aged people going all the way up to 24 so i was just making sure i didn't need to be a ykc member as i'm not 24.
> 
> Is it a good thing to join? it says £15 a year and you get a magazine and tickets to dd and crufts? i didnt even know you could be over 18 ad be part of it.


My two nieces have been members of the YKC since they were about 6 (it was called the KCJO then) and they have enjoyed every minute of it. In fact, this is my eldest niece's last year as she is 24 this year. The YKC hold the competitions you have seen in the schedule for handling (where the skill of the handler is being judged, not the dog) and they also have YKC Stakes competitions (where the dog is being judged). They also have agility, flyball, obedience, jumping and grooming competitions. They compete throughout the year at Championship shows and open shows, with the winners going through to the finals at Crufts. They also have several training days around the country throughout the year, and once a year have a YKC Camp - and, as you mention, they also send out a quarerly magazine.

At Crufts, the YKC host their own ring - it's the first ring you come to as you walk through the main entrance and into Hall 3 - where all the finals of the competitions take place. And the ultimate final of the YKC Stakes is part of the Best in Show program on the Sunday night.

As well as all that, if you go to Crufts or Discover Dogs it's financially sensible to join, because you get a free season ticket for both those shows, and if you paid the entry fee at just one of those venues it would be more expensive than the yearly membership fee for the YKC - plus you get all the other stuff as well!

But as well as all that, you get the good feeling of being a part of a club. You will soon get to know the members because you will see them at the shows you go to - they are a friendly bunch and my nieces have made some very firm friends over the years.

If all the above appeals to you, I'd say go for it!



Charleigh said:


> thank you so much for all your help
> 
> im going to be so nervous, :crying:


Don't be nervous hun - just enjoy it. Open shows are relaxed and friendly and judges are always very lenient with puppies - no-one expects puppies to behave as the adult dogs do. I'm going to take our new pup to his first show on 1st April, and judging by the way he performs at training, I'll eat my ring number if he behaves himself in the ring. Just relax and have a fun time - and come back on here and let us know how you get on :thumbsup:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hey - I'm going to the Gravesend and Medway as long as Bess has finished her season by then. Should be the first show for her in weeks so she'll be manic!

Personally I haven't bothered to take a crate - Bess would be too stressed out to be in one as she wants to be out meeting up with all her IS pals, so it really depends on your dog. I also don't bother with a chair - okay, there is a bit of hanging around but it's not bothered me. I prefer to travel light and not have too many things to think about. 

What breed is Teddy? Sorry, I can't remember. We're in AVNSC Gundog which is one of the first classes so we'll be there early. Big dogs are in the outside rings there (unless it's raining when they're in the multi storey car park ) and smaller breeds inside. 

Unless you're in one of the early classes too come and say 'hello' - I'll be the one with the out of control Irish Setter so you won't miss me!  Come and see how it shouldn't be done!

Just relax and enjoy - I remember how nervous I was at my first shows. The thing I've always found hardest is that they give you your number as you go into the ring. I've a ring clip fastened to my coat now, so all I have to do is slip the number into it. At first I found trying to attach the number to the clip and clip to my coat with shaking fingers holding a bouncing setter very hard. Practice it one handed at home!  It's not a good start to the show when you drop your number in the ring, and think everyone's watching you fumble (they aren't - it just feels like it  )

Now I'm used to having to tell the stewards my number after Bess has ripped it off in her excitement! Whatever you do, you won't put on a performance anything like me and Bess.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Dober said:


> For the times, it will say on the schedule (which you can download from fossedata) something along the lines of 'Show opens 8.30. Breed judging from 9am' then in the proposed order of judging it will say something like
> 
> Ring 4- Dobermann - Husky - Rotweiller - Great Dane
> 
> ...


I saw that bit, does it not specify what time a particular breed will go in? I'm going to go for the opening anyway so I can have time to calm down, I wouldn't be able to cope if I was late 



Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm relatively new to showing, and take a crate because it's easier for me having two dogs, but I think I'd take one if I just had the one, there can be a lot of waiting around depending on the order of judging. I also take a chair because I'm knocking on and my knees get stiff!! I have a bag with grooming stuff, where I also put any schedules and catalogues I've picked up (if you're booking online you can buy a catalogue before hand and collect on the day), and I put my pack up in that bag as well if I'm taking one, I generally take a flask of hot coffee everywhere with me in any case (again, the getting old thing, it's nice to have a hot drink). Then I have a bag with towels just in case, if the show is outside you never know, or if they have an accident (which has happened to me) in the ring. You generally meet some lovely people at shows, who are more than happy to help out by holding the end of a lead while you're finishing grooming etc
> 
> Good luck, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself once the nerves have settled down.


Thanks, I ordered a catalogue, my mum is coming too so she is taking a flask for her and we keep chairs in the car so hopefully they will do. I do have towels that I usually take incase she piddles or if she gets very muddy so I can pop some of them in.



Spellweaver said:


> My two nieces have been members of the YKC since they were about 6 (it was called the KCJO then) and they have enjoyed every minute of it. In fact, this is my eldest niece's last year as she is 24 this year. The YKC hold the competitions you have seen in the schedule for handling (where the skill of the handler is being judged, not the dog) and they also have YKC Stakes competitions (where the dog is being judged). They also have agility, flyball, obedience, jumping and grooming competitions. They compete throughout the year at Championship shows and open shows, with the winners going through to the finals at Crufts. They also have several training days around the country throughout the year, and once a year have a YKC Camp - and, as you mention, they also send out a quarerly magazine.
> 
> At Crufts, the YKC host their own ring - it's the first ring you come to as you walk through the main entrance and into Hall 3 - where all the finals of the competitions take place. And the ultimate final of the YKC Stakes is part of the Best in Show program on the Sunday night.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

It sounds really good, I think I'll join. I enjoy it and I think teddy does, the way her tail moves you'd think the was trying to fly!

Ill try to relax! It's not even how well we do that worries me its more, what if I just don't know what to do sort of thing! And a million other silly worries!



BessieDog said:


> Hey - I'm going to the Gravesend and Medway as long as Bess has finished her season by then. Should be the first show for her in weeks so she'll be manic!
> 
> Personally I haven't bothered to take a crate - Bess would be too stressed out to be in one as she wants to be out meeting up with all her IS pals, so it really depends on your dog. I also don't bother with a chair - okay, there is a bit of hanging around but it's not bothered me. I prefer to travel light and not have too many things to think about.
> 
> ...


Ill look out for you, I'll be the rather large worrier with the over excited puppy!

I've entered her in junior cocker, I read the schedule how do you know where the dogs will be? 
I also entered her in minor puppy varieties and a special beginners class.

That's a good point about the crate, teddy loves dogs so much she wouldn't be happy to be locked away from them. I might leave it this time and see how she is, it's all trial and error our first show so ill see what works for her 

I think my ringcraft club sells clips so I might get one for it, then practise at home!

How long do shows last? Will there be a more detailed schedule on the day? Rough times sort of thing? Or is it just how it goes sort of thing?

Should I take ID with me? How do they know its me and Teddy?

Sorry if these are simple questions, but I know I will be stressed on the day so I want to pack everything in advance so nothing is forgotten.

Thanks for every ones help x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

The judging starts at 10, and you're in the 3rd breed. So you won't be going into the ring before 10.30, probably more like 11. I've just realised there is an IS class at this show, so ill have entered that. That's after yours. 

You'll have plenty of time to go to the stewards desk and pick up your catelogue. If its not obvious I usually ask then what ring we're in. You won't need ID. If you've paid for the catelogue already just give your name and they'll cross you off the list. The catelogue will show what your number is. 

Just a word of warning. As so often happens there is no puppy class for your breed, so you'll be up against dogs nearly a year older who will be much more practiced and polished. It will be difficult for you to get placed above them as Teddy will still have some growing to do. If you do -fantastic. But if you go with the thought its mainly about getting started and having some practice then you won't be disappointed if you don't get placed. I found there were very few puppy classes for Bess. 

The show lasts as long as it lasts. . We usually leave after our class. As you've entered the special beginners then that may well be held after the breed judging.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Charleigh said:


> Ill try to relax! It's not even how well we do that worries me its more, what if I just don't know what to do sort of thing! And a million other silly worries!


I always get worried about the silliest things on a show day - have I got Henry's microfibre cloth in case he drools? What if drools on the judge? Where can we park? Has his neck really been trimmed right? What if I don't pick up my ring number? Can he feel how nervous I am down the lead? I think the thing you'll find the most is that the day and the class goes by so fast that you'll get in there, be a bit quivery, and then you'll be getting in the car to go home again. 



Charleigh said:


> How long do shows last? Will there be a more detailed schedule on the day? Rough times sort of thing? Or is it just how it goes sort of thing?


Shows last until mid-afternoon generally, but the only one where you have to be there for all of it is Crufts, where dogs can't leave until 4pm. Generally yeah, it's a goes until it goes affair. They'll have a starting ring time, but then each class just goes one until the other, so you do have to keep an eye on which class the breed before you is on so you'll know when you're needed in the ring. The only break is for lunch, and some shows don't even do that.



Charleigh said:


> Should I take ID with me? How do they know its me and Teddy?


They just kind of...assume the dogs are who the handlers say they are. There won't be any formal kind of ID, don't worry. When you get in the ring, tell the steward your entry number and you'll get a card with it on to wear.

Best of luck!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> The judging starts at 10, and you're in the 3rd breed. So you won't be going into the ring before 10.30, probably more like 11. I've just realised there is an IS class at this show, so ill have entered that. That's after yours.
> 
> You'll have plenty of time to go to the stewards desk and pick up your catelogue. If its not obvious I usually ask then what ring we're in. You won't need ID. If you've paid for the catelogue already just give your name and they'll cross you off the list. The catelogue will show what your number is.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did think that as junior is up to 18months isn't it? The first shows are all about just getting used to it and seeing how she likes it and learning any tips for the future 

Yeah I've paid for the catalogue so ill just tell them who I am and get it.

I think still going to go for the start so I can see the others and get prepared a bit, an knowing teddy we will have some kind of hold up on the journey perhaps a giant poo or her trying to scoff all the cat good before we leave so having extra time will be a blessing 

I might stick around for most of the day, until teddy gets tired so I can have a look at the breeds showing and see if I can talk to anyone 

I love bess she's so cute!



Pezant said:


> I always get worried about the silliest things on a show day - have I got Henry's microfibre cloth in case he drools? What if drools on the judge? Where can we park? Has his neck really been trimmed right? What if I don't pick up my ring number? Can he feel how nervous I am down the lead? I think the thing you'll find the most is that the day and the class goes by so fast that you'll get in there, be a bit quivery, and then you'll be getting in the car to go home again.
> 
> Shows last until mid-afternoon generally, but the only one where you have to be there for all of it is Crufts, where dogs can't leave until 4pm. Generally yeah, it's a goes until it goes affair. They'll have a starting ring time, but then each class just goes one until the other, so you do have to keep an eye on which class the breed before you is on so you'll know when you're needed in the ring. The only break is for lunch, and some shows don't even do that.
> 
> ...


Ha there was me ready to bring my passport!! Those are the kind of worries I have! What if teddy widdles everywhere? What if I don't have any tissues to mop it up? What if I forget her lead or her treats?? Silly things but its those niggly worries that are the worst!

Thank you both for your help  x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Charleigh said:


> I saw that bit, does it not specify what time a particular breed will go in? I'm going to go for the opening anyway so I can have time to calm down, I wouldn't be able to cope if I was late


It's a good idea to be there for a while before your judging starts, so that you can get your bearings, calm down, exercise your dog, take your dog for a practice in the ring before the judging starts and so on.

The way to estimate what time your breed judging will start is to have a look in the catalogue at how many of each breed there are before your breed goes in, and then multiply that number by 3 (because that's how long it takes roughly to judge each dog). So, for example, if there are 20 dogs in total in the other breeds before you, then it will be approx 60 minutes - ie 1 hour - before you are due in the ring. So if judging starts at 10, and there are 20 dogs to be judged before your breed, your judging will start around 11am.

It's only a guesstimate, because some judges work slowly and some judges work quickly, hence the need for being there in plenty of time.



Charleigh said:


> How long do shows last? Will there be a more detailed schedule on the day? Rough times sort of thing? Or is it just how it goes sort of thing?


Some open shows put a plan up near the secretary's table of the rings and the breeds in each ring. In addition, the judge's table in each ring usually has a list of breeds in that ring pinned to the side of it.



Charleigh said:


> Should I take ID with me? How do they know its me and Teddy?


No, you just need to know your ring number and tell them when you go into the ring. They will then give you your ring number to wear.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Sorry Charleigh. Decided not to go to the show today due to the weather. Shame we didn't meet you, but hope, if you managed to get there, that it all went well and you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

Something to pin exhibitor number card on your sleeve is absolutely useful ! i often have panic not finding a pin or the special thing you can buy sometimes at shows to fix them on your arm...

DOG POOH pick up bags oh yes in spite of having a run before the show to eliminate dogs can decide they need to go inside

treats i am wary of...many exhibitors use them constantly to make the dogs head stick up...unfortunately if your dog is not used to being TEASED like this you could like me get sudden strong BARKING at you and leaping etc and generally RESOURCE defending towards otehr dogs nearby...i gave up on it as my dog has a strong caracter and teasing her is guaranteed to get her agitated and even very irritated with anyone like a JUDGE who is distractint her from her titbit ! lol !!! oh yes i learnt the hard way !!! show my bitch a titbit she wants and HELL is let loose if she does not keep getting it...barking is the least worry !

i do sympathise as i do not tease her generally so understand if she is confused.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Sorry Charleigh. Decided not to go to the show today due to the weather. Shame we didn't meet you, but hope, if you managed to get there, that it all went well and you enjoyed yourself.


It's okay perhaps we'll bump into each other at a different show 

On the Saturday my mums car broke down, so I was stressed beyond belief, we finally managed to get it working at 5pm and I had to run to the shop to get some trousers!

So I came home had dinner and bathed and groomed teddy, she was too scared of the blow dryer so I combed her hair until it dried which was ages! It dried with a slight wave but I wasn't too concerned, these first shows are only practise really.

We set off the next day at 7.15 later than I had planned, it was rediculously cold and the car heater wouldn't work properly :| we arrived there at 8.30 and I tried to get teddy to do a wee but she wouldn't. So we went in and we sat around and made some friends, I got some information from a cocker lady about a person who makes snoods and show jackets for cockers  and another bloke told me about going to the breed show in July.

We finally went in to the junior class at about 11.15 or even later we kept going in and out as teddy was shaking everytime we went out so I kept coming in until it was her turn. Only me and one other person was in the junior class she had a 7month old golden cocker, we went around the ring and teddy favoured the two legged walk, she was lovey and friendly and let the judge open her mouth to see her teeth, then a frikking Pidgeon started walking in the ring and teddy started barking at it, and jumpin up at me. We came second  and got a very pretty rosette, I know it was out of two but I'm quite proud of her, what I've learnt from that walk is that we need to practise outside, teddy didn't act anything like she does at ringcraft except when she was on the table so I reckon the change in floor was what did it so ill practise in the park at the tennis courts 

We then lingered and looked at the is there was only two people and three dogs in the is! The judge got stuck in snow aswell so they were held up for ages! You would have been waiting in the freezing for hours!!

We then went in and found out we'de missed the minor puppy bitch class  they had changed the time or something as a few judges hadn't turned up. But the other cocker person had missed it aswell as the thought tge same as me that it was after all the breeds ha been done, so I don't think I was the only one who didn't know.

We then waited until 3ish teddy napped a bit, she seemed very relaxed, I had taken some towels and we got this little space on a wooden slated table thing so I put the towels on it and put teddy up there to brush her earlier in the day and during the day when she was sleepy she jumped up at the table so I lifted her up on to it so she could nap, she seemed to enjoy herself 

Then we went to the special beginners stakes and teddy didn't walk too well but better than outside but she made the judge smile  then after we'de gone round she piddled in the ring. So like a ninja I picked her up threw some tissues on the patch got a poo bag wiped it all up and put the bag in my pocket and her on the floor and carried on  we didn't place but she seemed to enjoy herself 

We then left about 4-4.30 and my mum doesn't like driving very much so we stayed over in a travelodge which was fun, and we came back today. I feel exhausted, but it was a good day 

Hope bess has had fun in the snow! 

Thank you everyone that gave me advise 








my sleepy star


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations, sounds like you still have a good day despite everything! 

The more you do, the more relaxed you both will feel. Makes a big difference to practise on lots of difference surfaces, car parks, fields, halls ect. 

Rupert is always more interested in birds than me in the ring LOL, luckily he is sometimes more interested in cheese than birds...sometimes! 

We were supposed to be at a breed club on Sunday, but I decided not to due to the weather...and Aspens mum came 1st in OB  Sods law, ever show I don't turn up to I wish I did!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed your day - and, as Dober said, each time you do it it your dog gets used to it and it gets easier. She looks lovely there asleep with her rosette, bless her.

I'm taking Tarot to his first show on Easter Monday - it's an open show to give him a little practice before we go to his first championship show, which will be either WELKS or W&P Breeds of Wales - can't remember offhand which comes first. He is probably going to misbehave like mad, going on the other weekend when we entered him "not for competition" at the Border Collie Club of GB. We did it so that we could get him used to the show atmosphere and we did manage to give him a practice in the ring during the lunch break - but he was very naughty and would not stand properly (even though he does it perfectly in training) so I'm not very hopeful for the show on Monday - especially since the lowest class is Graduate and he's only a minor puppy! We are most definitely not going to be winning anything - but the object is to get him used to showing, so hopefully we will go some way to achieving that! :biggrin:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Congrats Charleigh! Always good to win a rosette. Remember although there were just 2 dogs there the judge didn't have to place you. So well done!!

Sounds like we'd have been waiting around in the cold so think we made the right call. 

What's your next show?


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

good luck spellweaver 

aww that's a shame dober, hopefully aspens mum will win again at a different show you go to 

thanks bessiedog that's what my ringcraft trainer said aswell 

i really liked it, it was a little chaotic, but i imagine in better weather and once i know more and we've had more experience they will be more enjoyable 

i'm hoping to go to this one next http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/SEGC_APR_13_Schedule.pdf it's in the same place, sounds good 

where it says



> ANy VARIETy GUNDOG
> Judge: Karen Richardson (Carlequin)
> 118. Minor Puppy Dog
> 119. Minor Puppy Bitch
> ...


does that mean any variety of the gundogs, i.e cockers etc or does it mean the dogs that don't have their own class? I really want to try her in a minor puppy class, but i'm not sure as she has a class in her breed if she's allowed in this. Sorry if it's really obvious!

thank you everyone! don't know what i'd do without pf!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Charleigh said:


> good luck spellweaver
> 
> aww that's a shame dober, hopefully aspens mum will win again at a different show you go to
> 
> ...


It means any variety of gundog, whether they have their own class or not.

It's when it says AVNSC Gundog (Any variety not separately classified gundog) that they can only go in when there is no breed class.


----------

